# Cost Of Living Comparison Site - Xpatulator



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Theres a lot of people asking about salaries and cost of living.

I would like to pass on this site which is very helpful for someone trying to assess an offer of employment and if they are getting paid enough

Its called Xpatulator Xpatulator - international cost of living calculator

Apologies but its not free and no, I am not affiliated with it. Just thought it would be useful to people making a life changing move.


----------

